
New Neuralink website gives more details on approach, goals and challenges - igornadj
https://neuralink.com/approach/
======
mulcahey
Can’t wait for Epic Games to sue Elon for rights to have their own telepathy-
game App Store.

------
igornadj
There are other pages too. Applications
([https://neuralink.com/applications/](https://neuralink.com/applications/))
has more details.

